# Disque dur réseau airport extreme non détecté



## matos7 (23 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai acquis depuis peu une borne airport extreme neuve que j'ai configuré comme nouveau réseau avec un disque dur ext branché sur l'airport parfaitement partagé dessus (deux partitions time machine et medias )

J'ai d'ailleurs utilisé time machine en wifi et infuse apple TV le tout sans fil...magiques!

Mais voila, partant en we j'ai emporté avec moi le DD ext (je l'ai donc débranché).

En le rebranchant a l'airport, surprise, plus aucun disque partagé dans le finder, de plus l'airport extreme n'apparaît plus dans la barre latérale appareil du finder.

A noter que mon airport extreme n'avait jamais été débranché ni mon DD ext c'était la premiere fois

Dans l'utilitaire airport  ma partition DDe n'apparait meme plus dans l'onglet disque partition.

j'ai débranché, rebranché rien n'y fait!

HELP!!

j'ai peur de devoir repasser par la case réset et reparamétrage de l'airport.

J'espere ne pas avoir a faire cela a chaque debranchage de DDext


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2017)

Salut *matos
*
Je n'ai jamais étudié de près le sujet des réseaux : comme bon nombre d'utilisateurs > une fois quelques paramétrages basiques mis en place > je m'en tiens à constater des phénomènes. Je vais donc ici me tenir sur ce terrain « phénoménologique ».

Mon équipement doit ressembler au tien : j'ai une Livebox à laquelle est connectée par Ethernet une AirPort Extreme. La Livebox reçoit la connexion Internet et la passe à la borne AirPort Extreme. J'ai désactivé la fonction "émission d'un réseau Wi-Fi domestique" sur la Livebox > et c'est donc la seule borne AirPort Extreme qui diffuse un réseau Wi-Fi local.

Avant de lire ton message > je ne m'étais jamais préoccupé de connecter un DDE à la prise USB de la borne AirPort Extreme (heureux les simples en esprit !) > mais je me suis amusé ce matin à opérer des attachements / détachements d'un DDE USB à la borne AirPort Extreme > pour constater les « phénomènes ».

Lorsque le DDE USB n'est pas attaché à la borne > le périphérique AirPort Extreme n'apparaît pas dans la colonne de gauche d'une fenêtre du Finder > onglet : *Partagé(s)*. C'est seulement si j'attache le DDE USB à la borne > que je vois affiché un périphérique *AirPort Extreme* dans la colonne de gauche d'une fenêtre du Finder. Dans mes expériences réitérées de ce matin > c'est automatique : le détachement du DDE USB de la borne > fait disparaître l'affichage du périphérique *AirPort Extreme* dans la colonne de gauche d'une fenêtre du Finder ; inversement > le ré-attachement du DDE USB de la borne > fait réapparaître _illico_ l'affichage du périphérique *AirPort Extreme* dans la colonne de gauche d'une fenêtre du Finder.

Ce phénomène constaté > j'en constate un autre : le volume de mon DDE USB n'est jamais monté automatiquement > suite à l'attachement du DDE à la borne (il n'est pas monté dans le répertoire standard de montage */Volumes* > et il n'est pas affiché sur le Bureau par le Finder). Par contre > si je sélectionne le périphérique *AirPort Extreme* dans la colonne de gauche d'une fenêtre du Finder > je vois affiché dans le champ de droite (où j'apparais comme utilisateur connecté) le répertoire du volume du DDE sous forme de dossier partagé (avec son intitulé de volume). Si j'effectue un double-clic sur ce répertoire > alors le volume se trouve affiché sur le Bureau par le Finder (car monté dans le répertoire */Volumes*). Je note qu'il n'apparaît pas en tant que tel dans la colonne des *Appareils* de la fenêtre du Finder.

Si j'ouvre les _Préférences_ du Finder > et que je décoche les 3 cases de l'onglet *Partagé(s)* = _Accès à mon Mac_ > _Serveurs connectés_ > _Ordinateurs Bonjour_ --> évidemment > en conséquence > tout affichage "*Partagé(s)*" disparaît de la barre latérale d'une fenêtre du Finder. Si je recoche les 3 cases > je récupère _illico_ l'affichage du périphérique *AirPort Extreme* > et _da capo_ en le sélectionnant je retrouve l'affichage du répertoire du volume du DDE > un double-clic dessus me permettant de le monter dans */Volumes* > et par suite de l'afficher sur le Bureau.

=>  je peux donc à ma fantaisie détacher / ré-attacher le DDE USB de la borne *AirPort Extreme* > cela n'a *aucune incidence sur ma capacité à retrouver la borne affichée* dans la colonne de gauche d'une fenêtre du Finder au ré-attachement du DDE > de retrouver à la sélection de la borne l'affichage du répertoire du volume > et de pouvoir remonter ce volume d'un double-clic sur son répertoire (évidemment > avant de déttacher le DDE > je démonte toujours formellement le volume).

Je pense que cette petite « phénoménologie » d'utilisateur peut te servir de point de référence d'un fonctionnement standard sans échec. Le point décisif pour toi est de récupérer l'affichage du périphérique *AirPort Extreme* dans l'onglet *Partagé(s)* d'une fenêtre du Finder > dès que tu attaches en USB le DDE à la borne *AirPort*. Pour cela > vérifie déjà les _Préférences_ du Finder pour voir si cet affichage ne serait pas masqué par le décochage des cases d'options de *Partagé(s)*.


----------



## matos7 (24 Mai 2017)

J'ai identifié le problème :
En fait, bizarrement quand je connecte un autre disque dur a la borne il est systématiquement reconnu  par airport extreme, et s'affiche dans le finder sans aucun réglage.
J'ai essayé de le formater, partitioner dans le bon format mac (journalisé) table de partions GUID mais rien n'y fait, impossible qu'il soit reconnu par ma borne alors que relié au macbook en USB jamais de problème.

C'est un disque dur externe toshiba USB 3 1TO.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2017)

*matos*

Attache en USB à ton Mac le DDE toshiba de 1 To > puis va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > pour lancer le «Terminal». Dans le fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > tu peux passer des commandes en mode texte > capables de retourner des informations.

Saisis la commande (simplement informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande)


cette commande va te retourner le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs tables de partition > et leurs partitions décrites en format > nom > taille > identifiant d'appareil.

--> tu n'as qu'à sélectionner ce tableau > *⌘C *pour copier dans le presse-papier > bouton ⌹ dans la petite barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message dans ce fil > sous-menu : *</> Code* > *⌘V* pour coller dans la fenêtre de code > "*Insérer*" pour opérer l'inscription dans ton message de réponse (une fenêtre de code évite de consommer trop d'affichage de page avec des tableaux).

=> ces informations permettront de vérifier les paramètres logiques du disque de ton DDE. Manifestement quelque chose l'empêche > attaché à la borne *AirPort Extreme* > d'être reconnu normalement - reste à savoir quoi...


----------



## matos7 (24 Mai 2017)

Voila ce que ca me dit pour disque externe :


/dev/disk4 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk4

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Time machine            999.9 GB   disk4s2


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2017)

*matos*

Ton disque est tout ce qu'il y a de franc du collier (dans son paramétrage logique). Rien à redire.

Tu disais dans ton 1er message :


matos7 a dit:


> un disque dur ext branché sur l'airport parfaitement partagé dessus (deux partitions time machine et medias )


--> comme il n'y a plus qu'une partition principale (la *disk4s2*) montant un volume *Time Machine* > je suppose que tu as ré-initialisé ce disque pour tenter de régler ton problème ?

Le bizarre dans ton cas > c'est qu'un autre DDE puisse être attaché / détaché sans problème de la borne AirPort Extreme > sans incidence sur le ré-affichage de son volume ; tandis que pour ton DDE de 1 To > après affichage du volume à l'attachement initial à la borne > il n'y a désormais plus d'affichage possible du volume suite au premier détachement du DDE de la borne.


En guise d'informations : quel est le modèle et l'année de ton Mac ? - la version de l'OS installée ?

As-tu essayé de re-paramétrer la borne comme la première fois > pour voir si ton volume s'affiche ?


----------



## matos7 (26 Mai 2017)

j'ai un macbook pro 2014 15 pouces. 
L'os est le dernier.

La diffrence entre les deux disques est que celui qui est reconnu est en USB 2
et celui qui a marché un temps est en USB 3.

Je n'est pas encore fait de reset de la borne.
merco


----------



## matos7 (26 Mai 2017)

Peut etre une piste : le port USB de l'airport est de l'USB 2.0 et non 3.0 

Des gens ont recontrés le meme probleme :

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4528563?tstart=0

Ce qui est curieux c'est que cela a fonctionné un temps mais plus apres...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2017)

*matos*

Il est probable que le port USB-2 de la borne AirPort Extreme ne délivre pas assez d'alimentation électrique pour le disque de ton boîtier USB-3.

Dans le fil que tu cites > la solution préconisée est un hub alimenté sur le secteur. Ainsi > le hub doit assurer une alimentation suffisante du disque > et la connexion USB à la borne opérer le transfert régulier des données logiques. Je pense que c'est ce qui devrait aussi marcher pour toi.


----------



## matos7 (26 Mai 2017)

Je pense aussi je vais acheter un Hub avec bloc secteur :
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00182056.html

je te tiens au courant!


----------



## matos7 (28 Mai 2017)

Bon j'ai acheté le fameux HUB USB 3.0 et pareil disque indetectable sur air port extreme.

Autre test : ce disque ext toshiba 1T0 est détecté sur un port USB 3 mais plus sur un USB 2.0 (j'ai un ancien macbook pro de 2009 et avant il marchait très bien sur cette machines et maintenant nada le disque n'est pas reconnu comme sur l'airport extreme qui est en USB 2).

Du coup je pense que ce DD ext n'est plus compatible en USB 2.0 soudainement...

Savez vous comment lui redonner sa jeunesse d'avant? (MAJ des pilotes?)


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2017)

Salut *matos

*
Est-ce que as changé de version de *macOS* ?

c'est pour savoir si la non détection de ton DDE en USB-2 serait liée à une modification logicielle.


----------



## matos7 (29 Mai 2017)

Non rien du tout pas de changement d'os...
À partir du moment où je l'ai débranché de mon AirPort Extreme il n'a plus fonctionné en USB 2...


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2017)

Salut *matos
*


matos7 a dit:


> ce disque ext toshiba 1T0 est détecté sur un port USB 3 mais plus sur un USB 2.0 (j'ai un ancien macbook pro de 2009 et avant il marchait très bien sur cette machines et maintenant nada le disque n'est pas reconnu comme sur l'airport extreme qui est en USB 2).
> 
> Du coup je pense que ce DD ext n'est plus compatible en USB 2.0 soudainement...



Je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème du boîtier > plutôt que du disque intrinsèquement.

Pour le disque : si tu n'as pas de données à préserver dessus > tu pourrais faire le test d'attacher le DDE à ton _iMac_ (seul cas de figure où il fonctionne) > et dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de sélectionner le disque entier > menu "Effacer" > schéma = *Enregistrement de Démarrage Principal* (= *MBR*) > format = *exFAT* > nom = ce que tu veux.

Juste histoire de tester avec un paramétrage de type Windows (reconnu sur Mac) > si ça remarche avec la Borne ou le MacBook Pro en USB-2.


----------



## matos7 (5 Juin 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai essayé ta méthode de formatage Ex FAT
mais pareil ca n'a rien fait.
Je pense que c'est le disque dur qui deconne car quelques fois il n'est meme plus détecté sur le macbook
donc je vais en acheter un autre.

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils!


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour Matos7, j'espère que tu as pu résoudre ton problème. 
Ta config Apple TV / Airport / DD m'intéresse. Pourrais-tu me donner des infos sur le lien disque dur <> Infuse ? 
Merci


----------

